# ADSL, ADSL 2, ADSL 2+  και  Broadband Hardware > Cisco  ADSL modems και routers >  Ρυθμίσεις Cisco + ipv6 + wind

## StavrosD

Χρησιμοποιώ το modem της wind και συνδέεται το Cisco 1941w με ethernet. 


Σε σύνδεση wind και το έχω ρυθμίσει κανονικά το ipv4. O dialer είναι ΟΚ και έχω ίντερνετ.

Ποια βήματα πρέπει να κάνω για να έχω και ipv6;

----------


## aangelis

> Χρησιμοποιώ το modem της wind και συνδέεται το Cisco 1941w με ethernet. 
> 
> 
> Σε σύνδεση wind και το έχω ρυθμίσει κανονικά το ipv4. O dialer είναι ΟΚ και έχω ίντερνετ.
> 
> Ποια βήματα πρέπει να κάνω για να έχω και ipv6;


Δυστυχώς η wind δε δίνει IPv6. Είναι ο μοναδικός που δε δίνει.

----------


## StavrosD

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.
Δυστυχώς θα μείνω στο ταπεινό ipv4.

----------

